#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: (όχι δωρεάν) για διάφορα λογισμικά σ' όλη την Ελλάδα

## Xάρης

Σεμινάρια για:
AutoCAD
3D Studio Max
Arcicad
Τέκτων

Photoshop

Fespa
Instant
Strucad
Strad
Steel
Sterostatika
Etabs
Panoplia
Sofistik 

και άλλα

από την *Engineering Intelligence*.

----------

